# Network awareness high cpu usage and browsers hanging



## dmva (Dec 4, 2017)

eMachines laptop Model E528

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 900 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 3996 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1), 1806 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 219 GB (55 GB Free);
Motherboard: eMachines, HM55-MV
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

As of yesterday, Task Manager shows Service Host: Network Location Awareness with high CPU usage (15-25% - at top of list with nothing else running). IP Helper, SSDP Discovery, Quality Windows Audio Video Experience and Windows Management Instrumentation also bump up near the top of CPU usage, and I don't ever remember seeing any of those particular items before when checking CPU usage. If they were there before (and are not new), they were down in the pack where they were not noticed, running smaller amounts of usage normally.

Since noticing these differences in CPU usage, this laptop has slowed down exponentially, as if browser hanging wasn't bad enough (see below). Cooling fan is also running at high speed constantly - no pauses when not physically using computer - never stops now.

Have had a problem the last month or so with browsers hanging (30 seconds or so) when switching pages in already opened browser. Firefox (version 57.0) continually showing (not responding), Chrome (version 62.0.3202.94) slow and occasionally showing the wait/kill popup. Also, every once in a while get the not responding in Excel 2007 (nowhere near as much as Firefox).

Hanging most often occurs on eBay, but other sites do it too. Seems to be not quite as often as on eBay. Not sure if it's a site problem (wouldn't surprise me if they changed something recently to cause a problem).

I did run Malwarebytes, Adwcleaner and HitManPro a couple weeks ago. Found nothing consequential (mostly tracking cookies) and cleaned stuff out. I have not added, updated (manually) or changed any programs on the computer either at the time I first noticed either of these problems, or since (other than Malwarebytes, etc). I do seem to recall maybe a Firefox 56 update and maybe a W10 update about the time the browser hanging began, but not positive as to whether before or after the problem noticed.

I realize this is an older laptop, with inadequate CPU and graphics for recent applications, but would appreciate any help in trying to at least get it back to reasonably functional. My usage of this computer is mainly eBay (for my business), spreadsheets, Ancestry.com and looking at news. No gaming, video editing, etc. Doing anything on this laptop now take 3-4 times as long as previously (like last week).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your *eMachines E528* 15.6" laptop appears to originally come with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.
What's the exact SNID number and serial number on yours?

That laptop has a very weak single core processor(CPU), so you can expect it to have the speed and performance of a turtle.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dmva (Dec 4, 2017)

Frank -

Thanks for your response.

I'm used to turtle speed, however with this new "problem", it acts like the turtle has suddenly had one or two of it's legs amputated, either that or had both its' eyes poked out. I'd just like to try to get it back to 4 legs/2 eyes if I can. This has been a really good, dependable laptop considering it was only a WalMart cheapie to begin with.

SNID 0315440325
Ser # LXNC702001031004832500
Mfr date: 8/7/10

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> SNID 0315440325
> Ser # LXNC702001031004832500
> Mfr date: 8/7/10


Its SNID and serial numbers are "not found" at the eMachines and Acer support sites, but its model number confirms it came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

Internet Explorer 11 is the only browser that I use in Windows 7 and Windows 10, so I can't comment on the Mozilla Firefox and Google Chrome browsers that you're using.

I'm not there to see how well you maintain that laptop and what's installed and running in it, but you're going to have speed and performance issues with its very weak processor.

If you're insistent on running Windows 10 Home 64-bit in it, you might consider doing a clean reinstall and getting a fresh start.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dmva (Dec 4, 2017)

Whatever is going on with this laptop was the result of a sudden event - update, malfunction, site problem, etc. This has not been a gradual degradation.

Is there no way to determine what might have happened?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's impossible for me to answer your question without being there to see that laptop.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

dmva said:


> Whatever is going on with this laptop was the result of a sudden event - update, malfunction, site problem, etc. This has not been a gradual degradation.
> 
> Is there no way to determine what might have happened?


Are you able to look at your Windows Update history? That can tell you when your laptop last got an update. With Windows 10, they have taken away the ability to put off updates "indefinitely", forcing your system to accept updates. This is good in that it closes security vulnerabilities, but can hamper an already beleaguered computer.

If you think an update may have caused the issue, you have the ability to restore to a previous build that worked. Go into Control Panel, click Recovery, and click Open System Restore. This will give you options (prior restore points created with their dates), that will allow you to restore to a previous time. Save any documents you might need. These will be safe, but any programs you may have installed between your restore point and current time may have to be reinstalled. You will not be able to use your computer while this completes, but it may fix your issue. Let us know!


----------



## dmva (Dec 4, 2017)

Error message:

System Restore does not appear to be functioning correctly on this system.

Access denied. (0x80070005)


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you would like, then please perform the following and I will check out the log. Also if you have a current backup then you can perform a Windows 10 Reset.

Download and Run the following program
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902

1. Extract the Autoruns Zip file contents to a folder.
2. Right-click the "Autoruns.exe" and Select Run As Administrator
3. Make sure Hide Microsoft Entries is Checked Under the Options Menu
4. After Scanning is Finished
5. Go to File then Save
6. Save AutoRuns.am file to known location like your Desktop
7. Upload file to your next reply

See following link for Tutorial
http://www.afterdawn.com/guides/archive/analyze_all_autorun_auto-start_programs_in_windows.cfm


----------



## dmva (Dec 4, 2017)

How do I upload the file? It won't copy and paste. Text file is basically unreadable. "Upload a file" below this reply window produces an error saying .arn is not accepted extension.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, you may have to compress it into a .zip file to upload


----------



## dmva (Dec 4, 2017)

Still get an error message. This time, just says problem uploading file - no specifics given.

Can I upload/embed a screenshot(s) of it into this forum?


----------



## dmva (Dec 4, 2017)

Pasted the text file into an Excel file, then replicated the colors from the .arn file so it looks similar. That file seems to have uploaded.

Hope this works.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay that should work. If not, will let you know.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, I didn't see any real issues. Lets do the following as the next step.

Download Process Explorer
http://live.sysinter...com/procexp.exe

Save it to your desktop then run it. Right Click and Select Run As Administrator
Select View Menu Click Select Columns
 In the Select Columns Window Check Verified Signer and Click OK
Select Options Menu and Check Verify Image Signatures
Click twice on the CPU column to sort by highest CPU usage 
Wait approximately a minute
Select Save or Save As from the File Menu and save to Desktop
Upload the file or Copy and Paste the text to your Reply


----------



## dmva (Dec 4, 2017)

Had to do the same thing, upload an Excel file.

Between the time I posted the Autoruns file and the Procexp file, the computer was rebooted, and the problem seems to have disappeared. Network Location Awareness and the others are now back down in the 0% category. However, it was rebooted probably 3-4 times between first noticing the problem and posting this thread, since that was the very first thing I tried. And it just NOW goes away? Five days later?

I do have another couple questions. The[yellow] items in the Autoruns file marked file not found - should those be disabled? Is there any possibility some of this be causing browser hanging? Am I correct in assuming that they are at least slowing down boot-up speed? Could any of these "missing" files present a problem with a specific site? Is there anything else I can do to find the cause of the browser hanging? I should add that the "(not responding)" is also showing up in Excel, too. I've cleared cache and cookies in browsers and no effect.

Thanks.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry its been a busy day. I will go over this and reply tom


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, it is safe to delete all the missing file items in the list. They are probably left overs from uninstalled programs etc. Let me know if you need anything else


----------

